# Dog water treadmill



## davewolfe (Mar 22, 2010)

A friend of mine is think of buying a water treadmill. Money is not a huge issue. I only found 3 different companies that makes a k9 water treadmill. Two in the US. Has any had any experience with these treadmills (pro or cons) Whats everyones opinion on weather or not he could recoupe his cost doing rehap?


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

The late rehab guru Dr John Sherman had the Ferno company manufacture some of the early underwater treadmills. 
One was named after him and called the "Sherman Tank". 
Ferno Co is now http://www.hudsonaquatic.com/ 
The latest treadmill line for dogs is called Aqua Paws. http://www.hudsonaquatic.com/aquatic-systems-for-animals/aqua-paws-underwater-treadmill-for-dogs
I'm not sure but they're probably near $20K. I wouldn't be surprised if they're more.
If he got a tank set up he could recoup cost by renting it to people by the hour.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

The underwater treadmill should be used as part of an overall treatment plan rather than its sole focus. a typical rehab schedule might be one to two weeks of passive range-of-motion exercises three times a day, daily walking on lead and dog is crated to limit movement. A month to six weeks later dog undergoes two to three sessions daily consisting of tissue massage, land treadmill, hydrotherapy and/or water treadmill and movement therapy, depending. Some experienced rehab professionals may have dog in tank as soon as surgical site is healed and sutures removed. Entering tank earlier risks infection.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Breck said:


> The late rehab guru Dr John Sherman had the Ferno company manufacture some of the early underwater treadmills.
> One was named after him and called the "Sherman Tank".
> Ferno Co is now http://www.hudsonaquatic.com/
> The latest treadmill line for dogs is called Aqua Paws. http://www.hudsonaquatic.com/aquatic-systems-for-animals/aqua-paws-underwater-treadmill-for-dogs
> ...


I have not researched these lately but this one previously known as Ferno was the best on the market, the price last I checked was about $40,000 installed


----------



## daddy2kids (Jan 13, 2017)

It was the best decision in my life I made for my pet dogs. They used to be slow and sleeping all the time. When I trained them to exercise on the dog treadmill, they now are active. Now when the weather is good, I take them outside so that I too can exercise as well.


----------



## bshaf (Apr 29, 2015)

I would have to think a little ******* engineering could build a usable underwater treadmill for much less than 20-40k. In my brain, I'm thinking motor turning a gear shaft through the side of a plexiglass tank using inboard baffles/grommets to prevent leaks? 

Or would it be cheaper to dig and line a pond that would be chest deep?


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

When you have 1392 hits for a better pooper scooper the more complicated and money you charge for water rehabilitation the "better " it is.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

I had my dog get some underwater treadmill sessions as she recovered from a rear leg deep tendon cut about 30% (thanks trashy fishermen). I would never consider buying one for my dogs. Way too expensive and you can do similar exercises. Swimming is a great exercise as long as they are "driving" toward something, like a bumper for most retreivers. I also bought a harness and had her drag a sled (decoy sled) with gradually increasing weight. Took very little time to adapt to pulling. Adding weight and/or an uphill is tremendous exercise for the backlegs, especially the hamstrings. But this must be very carefully monitored and very gradually increased, I would set my timer on my phone so as to not over do it. 
The one advantage to the underwater treadmill is the water helps to decrease the weight the affected limb has to bear, which is important when recovering from an injury.


----------

